#kubuntu-council 2017-09-25
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Wallpapers are there on the iso this morning :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: thanks for sorting that out, I was at the end of my tether with it!
<acheronuk> clivejo: hope they look ok. I fiddled with sizes and compression a bit
 * clivejo kicks the living daylights outta Google
<acheronuk> clivejo: why?
<clivejo> I'm trying to tell it that it is wrong, but it just keeps rejecting my edits
<clivejo> sick of wasting my time on it
<clivejo> https://goo.gl/maps/XLGVS2sH85m
<clivejo> a supermarket conveniently located in the middle of a field
<clivejo> every address I give it, it fooks it up!
<clivejo> Used car dealer, behind a hedge - https://goo.gl/maps/Z7b1AKAbXuN2
<acheronuk> clivejo: oh. my gmail is currently fooked
<acheronuk> hence no emails to my kubuntu address work
<valorie> +++
<clivejo> why?
<valorie> keep your fooks away from my email!!!
<acheronuk> why what?
<clivejo> what is wrong with it?
<clivejo> did you break it :P#
<clivejo> or let Simon do something to it
<acheronuk> clivejo: you send an email to it. it never arrives. no bounce. no error. an email black hole
<clivejo> is that not an issue with Canoncal?
<clivejo> not relaying the email?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, as it happens for any email sent, no matter the source
<acheronuk> even if sent direct to the gmail address
<clivejo> have you been a bad boy?
<acheronuk> clivejo: not in any sense connected to email :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I hate Gmail sooooo much
<acheronuk> I can send though
<clivejo> oh lovely a bed and breakfast in the middle of a field - https://goo.gl/maps/YR13bTH2fkJ2
<acheronuk> have changed my default on LP, but that takes a day or 2 to get switched
<clivejo> wonder do they give you an umbella to keep your head dry
<valorie> I hope our meeting is scheduled soon, I have a new thing to propose
<valorie> I guess I should make a phab task for it
<clivejo> what thing?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello friends
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I have something of a challenge
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> my Abazander email address is a mess
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm trying to register my gmail with launchpad, so I can sub to ML etc..
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> but Launchpad is broken when trying to verify email
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> When I follow the confirmation link Ubuntu One sent me
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I verified a new one an hour or 2 ago
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha, I tried it again an it worked
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Sounds like typical launchpad :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Trying to sort out my Sub to Council ML, as per @Valoriez email about IRC etc being not reliable
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> How much direct usage is Telegram getting ? or is mostly just linking back to IRC
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm using it a lot more
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I've stopped using IRC, not as a deliberate thing, just find Telegram more convenient.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Got my Email subs sorted using GMail now, hopefully leaving Google to do my SPAM prevention.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I get no spam with gmail now
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I got 4 responses to the Doodle poll, so I will call the meeting for Friday from 10:00-11:00
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll post that the KC ML in just a moment
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I don't any other emails with gmail either, but at least it's equally broke for the spam
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Yeah, it's just got too hard maintaining an Email Server.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Yep. I hear people say "set up your own server". which I'm sure is great until it all goes ***s up!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> @Sick_Rimmit be sure to post to kub-devel too
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> We have open meetings
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah, yes just looking for that ML
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> -> back outside
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah, I rightly got removed from Kubuntu-Devel because of the SPAMMERS
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I've re-subscribed with my gmail
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit September 27th is a Wednesday...
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-26
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> What's 27th?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> See his email
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'll be at a coffee shop or something since I don't have internet in the new place yet
<valorie> @ahoneybun did you find a place already?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I did
<valorie> wow!
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> Yep about 2.5 miles from work
<valorie> we ended up zipping to the cabin, and walking up to the fire line
<valorie> bit scary how close it still is
<valorie> and scattered live flames
<ahoneybun> Ah damn
<valorie> it is what they want, and planned for
<valorie> so, draft is prepared on kub.org asking for testers
<valorie> wanna check it over for me?
<valorie> the links all work
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/?p=3400&preview=true
<valorie> anybody checking that?
<ahoneybun> Not I sorry
<valorie> I'll just publish
<valorie> tweet etc.
<valorie> mparillo: ^^^
<mparillo> valorie: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-artful-aardvark-17-10-beta-2-testing/ looks good to me.
<mparillo> I have been calling it Beta 2, but http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/382/builds calls it final beta
<mparillo> G+ and tweeted from the Kubuntu accounts.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> my email is still stuffed. if I don't repond to anything on mailing lists that is urgent, please ping me on TG/IRC
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk is using yahoo mail, and feels dirty because of that!
 * acheronuk kicks gmail with steel toecaps
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Apologies about date mix up. Tired when I finally got email configured on LP, and re-subscribed to Kubuntu Devel to send the mail.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> The meeting is Friday 29th Sept at 10:00pm BBB
<mparillo> 2200 UTC?
<acheronuk> if so, that would be 11pm BST. so I assume 10pm BST, and 9pm UTC?
<mparillo> Maybe someday I can move to Greenwich, and observe GMT, and let everybody else figure it out.
<acheronuk> it's still confusing as hell!
<valorie> I check the time for Reykavik; they are always gmt
<valorie> or utc, whatever
<valorie> mparillo: thanks!
<clivejo> what is  Reykavik?
<clivejo> or who?
<wxl> iceland
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> where
<clivejo> who is in Reykavik?
<valorie> Iceland
 * clivejo is confused
<valorie> I couldn't get my phone's clock to give me UTC, but then figured out that choosing Reyk would do it
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<clivejo> you Americans
<valorie> you're close to it!
<valorie> and my relation to it is always changing with the crazy daylight "savings" etc.
<valorie> I'd rather just have us all on utc
<valorie> it's just a freaking NUMBER
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> So I'll be at work during the meeting
<clivejo> LOL
<valorie> ahoneybun: boo
<ahoneybun> It's not like it bad work lol
<valorie> true!
<acheronuk> free laptops and sushi!
<valorie> http://alexanderperrin.com.au/paper/shorttrip/ (arrowkeys) - relax and enjo
<valorie> y
<ahoneybun> Well I get a work laptop yes
<ahoneybun> Which is amazing
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-27
<valorie> oops, did anyone post on kubuntuforum?
<valorie> and I forgot to mail the ml
<valorie> doing that now
<valorie> posted on kubuntuforum as well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL https://twitter.com/system76/status/913092758197407745
<valorie> that's lovely
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> https://twitter.com/system76/status/898578786307801088
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> disturbing!
<wxl> ewwwww
<valorie> scary boy
<valorie> tsimonq2: ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<ahoneybun> How did the meeting go?
<valorie> it's tomorrow
<ahoneybun> Ahh
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-28
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Trumps wall has to be "see-through"
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Think he'd getting confused with a window and a wall
<valorie> you could stop with "think he's getting confused"
<valorie> this week, forgetting the Puerto Ricans are Americans
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372696
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Wanna learn how to package yet? :P
<valorie> no, not since I took on an editorial job for my genealogy society
<valorie> I'm sorta full up right now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Awww
<valorie> I don't think it's the best use of my time
<valorie> better to recruit more packagers who have both the time, interest and skills
<valorie> -both
<acheronuk> ninja dojos started again would be good
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Especially because the packaging guide is actually up to date this time... :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd be more than happy to run one of those, if @Sick_Rimmit doesn't want to/doesn't have the time, of course.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well, one or more of those... :P
<valorie> I suppose it is out of the question for you to be at the meeting tomorrow
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit is going to step up his participation again, which is great
<valorie> I'd love to see the podcast take off again
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 10 PM UK time?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's 5 PM my time... I can make it?
<valorie> uh, I thought it was morning
<valorie> let me check
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> maybe 4pm your time?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I'd still be able to make it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Anything past 3 PM is fair game for me.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 3:13 pm now for you?
<valorie> 2-3 pm my time Doodle says
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 6 hours diff at the moment then
<valorie> it's 1:15 ish here now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I'm valorie+2
<valorie> cool, that's easier to make
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so 10pm my time = 4pm for Simon
<valorie> I have a draft mostly done when the betas are actually published
<valorie> torrents are reeeeeeally slow so far
<tsimonq2> Torrenting now myself
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> anyone around to check the story for errors/typos/etc?
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-29
<tsimonq2> valorie: sure
<valorie> can you see https://kubuntu.org/?p=3408&preview=true
<valorie> ?
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ohai
<valorie> well, not time to publish yet anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<wxl> where's my free computer?
<tsimonq2> And mine
<valorie> ahoneybun: mind checking https://kubuntu.org/?p=3408&preview=true
<valorie> if possible?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I never said that lol
<valorie> not time to publish that
<wxl> how about a discounted one?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You know those links don't work lol
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, you can login and look at it if you are at a computer
<wxl> judging by the telegram...
 * tsimonq2 goes afk for 1.5 hours to do drivers ed stuff, been slacking...
<valorie> yeah, which is why I was askin'
<valorie> it will be fine
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll look
<valorie> danke schon
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> LGTM
<mparillo> The links work from the kubuntu.org page. I suppose we always wrote it that way in the past, but when referring people to IRC, if they go here: https://kubuntu.org/community and see #kubuntu as the channel, sometimes questions about the current dev release, even Kubuntu-specific ones are answered with an "ask in #ubuntu+1"
<valorie> true -- perhaps we should just say "ask in #kubuntu-devel"
<valorie> aaron is editing right now
 * valorie is about to eat dinner
<valorie> I don't see an immediate rush on this, esp. since for some reason the notifications have not dropped
<valorie> no announcement email either
<valorie> I think the meeting that Canonical people are in is slowing a lot of stuff down
<valorie> dinner.....
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wxl tsimonq2 I might be able to do stickers for right now but give me some time first. Only my second day
<valorie> I would give away stickers at SeaGL if you send some
<valorie> hmmm, -release is still a dead channel
<tsimonq2> valorie: Ubuntu MATE already sent their announcement
<tsimonq2> I'm calling it good for Lubuntu
<valorie> otoh the torrents are kicking right along
<valorie> over 80% on some of the small images
<tsimonq2> Yep yep
<tsimonq2> Same here
<tsimonq2> Except I'm seeing Lubuntu ones :P
<tsimonq2> *seeding
<valorie> I can publish anytime until maybe 1am my time
<valorie> still not even an email so I'm not going to look for awhile
<valorie> yay, some torrents are seeding now
<tsimonq2> valorie: Whatcha waitin' on?
<valorie> pfff, we've been told not to jump the gun
<valorie> but there is no gun to jump
<tsimonq2> sil2100 is doing it on jetlag :P
<tsimonq2> afaict he sent an email to ubuntu-announce and it's in the queue...
<tsimonq2> I think that's all we're waiting on
<tsimonq2> That feels like a "go" to me :P
<valorie> yeah, publishing now
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-artful-aardvark-17-10-final-beta-images-now-available/
 * tsimonq2 goes to bed, night everyone!
<ahoneybun> valorie: I know know one is going to SeaGL for us
<ahoneybun> Sri I believe
<ahoneybun> Our new community manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh some excellent ideas here, looking forward to speaking with you all later 😃
<valorie> ahoneybun: nice
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit looking forward to it
<acheronuk> 10 pm
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello folks
<valorie> hi!
<valorie> is it now, or in an hour?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> {{{hug}}}}
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It's now
<valorie> k
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @ovidiuflorin Hey buddy, meeting is on, got a few here come along
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm here
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm coming in
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://docs.google.com/document/d/10M-hYkzHBLnPihbgk6J-u9QcYVW2y8U-jhnjo3rhq_Y/edit
<valorie> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7018
#kubuntu-council 2017-09-30
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sorry about missing that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've been told I can take a break for meeting and stuff
<valorie> oh cool
<valorie> I mean for the future, I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea of course
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Now that I'm also on the UCC
<valorie> congratulations on that btw ahoneybun!
<valorie> <3
<ahoneybun> Thanks valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Congratulations @ahoneybun that's great news about UCC 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well it's good news you being on the UCC and KC, forges a vital link iIM
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> In My Opinion
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea and more meeting lol
<valorie> ok, going to get ready to go to the cabin for tonight and part of tomorrow
<valorie> ciao all
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-01
<valorie> and back
<valorie> our old roof sprung a leak in the first heavy rain of the season
<valorie> :(
<valorie> my side of the bed
<valorie> then this morning, a second leak
<valorie> :(
<valorie> gonna have to go up again with a tarp, ropes, etc.
<valorie> to hold us until we can get a new roof spring - summer
<clivejo> eakk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Damn
<clivejo> thats a long time for a tarp to hold up
<valorie> what's the alternative
<valorie> pretty late to try to do a roof now that the rains have begun
<valorie> and we only got clearance about a month ago to do a metal roof
<valorie> since then, it was under level 3 evac orders because of the fire
<clivejo> it is insured?
<valorie> well, we insure the forest service against us starting a fire or so
<valorie> but you can't really get insurance
<clivejo> its not a home?
<valorie> we own the building itself, but it's on leased land
<valorie> or precisely: special permit land
<clivejo> oh right
<valorie> I can't even imagine the replacement cost
<clivejo> just curious how it works there
<valorie> the four original guys did a timber buy in the 1950s
<valorie> had loggers cut and limb the trees and truck them down
<valorie> we peeled and put insecticide on them while they were seasoning
<valorie> those sort of logs are now worth thousands since the japanese want them
<valorie> each
<valorie> I mean, a fire probably wouldn't burn the logs themselves unless it was a maelstrom of wildfire
<valorie> just the roof and some contents
<valorie> although they have been drying for 60 years......
<clivejo> seems to be a storm blowing in here
<valorie> Bob had to get off the mountain early, this afternoon, because there was a snowstorm
<valorie> he said it was basically a blizzard, so they knocked off at 2
<valorie> got down to the cabin just as Thomas and we were about finished cleaning and packing
<valorie> here it is pretty calm -- we've only had maybe a tenth of an inch of rain this weekend
<valorie> probably 5x that much at the cabin, which is good for the fire situation
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-25
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/d97297/installed_kubutnu_on_200_devices/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-27
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1177525892924497920
<valorie> my upgrade to the beta last night went bad somehow
<valorie> kubuntu-desktop not able to be installed
<valorie> I'll try again later from the terminal
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-28
<RikMills> valorie: see my email to kubuntu-devel. In short, as said in the Plasma beta story, upgrading to Eoan requires ppa-purging the beat ppa 1st
<valorie> ooooo
<valorie> well that sucks a bit
<valorie> should have read that more carefully
<valorie> I might try ppa-purging it even now and see if it helps
<RikMills> valorie: is the system now on Eoan, but just broken?
<valorie> yep
<valorie> did you see the photo?
<valorie> I can't login tho
<RikMills> if so, you can likely just change the line in the PPA .list file to eoan
<valorie> it never gets the keyboard info
<valorie> I only have the term
<valorie> I'll figure out how to edit in term
<RikMills> sudo nano /ect/apt/source.list/kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-backports-disco.list
<RikMills> *etc
<RikMills> then apt update when it says eoan obviously
<valorie> right
<valorie> thank you!
<valorie> I have a cat on me at this very moment, but once I disentangle...
<RikMills> I hope that works. maybe I should tweak the news story a bit to be clearer.
<valorie> perhaps a box around that crucial info, or in red lettering or something
<RikMills> updated
<valorie> is it source.list or sources?
<valorie> it's reporting no such file
<valorie> yeah, sources
<RikMills> urgh. need more coffee
<RikMills>  /etc/apt/source.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-backports-disco.list
<RikMills> note the source.list.d/ folder
<valorie> on this computer that is also sources.list.d
<valorie> how about the beta ppa?
<valorie> also remove?
<RikMills> valorie: no, change the line to say eoan
<valorie> ok
<valorie> but both, or just the one
<RikMills> the 2nd line should be commented out, so doesn't actually apply, but change both anyway
<valorie> updating
<valorie> if this doesn't work, I'll do the other
<RikMills> In theory it should work, but ***shrug***
<valorie> I think it is
<valorie> thank you, mghty magician
<RikMills> np
<RikMills> now you can decide to stay on the plasma beta or just ppa purge to go with pure eoan
<valorie> still borken, damn it
<RikMills> ??
<valorie> just edited the beta line as well
<valorie> now upgrading again
<RikMills> valorie: oh, did you uncomment the line? the upgrade may have disabled it
<valorie> really not sure
<valorie> I'm not used to nano or working in the bare-naked terminal
<valorie> still don't have kubuntu desktop
<valorie> I'm about ready for bed and will probably get back to work on this tomorrow afternoon
<valorie> seeing my youngest for his birthday tomorrow morning
<RikMills> valorie: opps. gave you the wrong file to edit as well
<RikMills> I really need that coffee
<RikMills> valorie: yeah, leave it and get some sleep. can try in your morning or whatever
<RikMills> in the meantime, I will try to break a VM in this way, then fix it ;)
<RikMills> will be handy to test in case we get anyone else trip over this
<valorie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g5Jt7yybcy/
<valorie> output of ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<valorie> yeah, I see two disco lines in there
<RikMills> valorie: yeah, it is kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-beta-disco.list that I should have told you to edit.
<valorie> anyway, brain isn't working well enough rn
<valorie> you have a great day
<RikMills> sleep well
<valorie> this will teach me to read more carefully
<valorie> although I did the upgrade before the story was up, which was foolish
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/Beta/Kubuntu just says do-release upgrade, which I did
<RikMills> yeah, that wasn't written with having the Plasma beta installed either. maybe I should add that caveat?
<valorie> right, I had backports+beta which I suppose is a bit unusual
<RikMills> maybe, but people thinking of testing the Eoan beta, are people keen enough to be more likely to have been testing the Plasma beta 1st, so should probably warn in the beta notes
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I mean, it's easy to install, but I prefer to fight through first, learning along the way
<valorie> just not tonight
<RikMills> don't blame you
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Great conversation and support here, thanks @RikMills for helping @Valoriez
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x327) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5tsGNn2J/file_18544.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x327) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZqlvmyVd/file_18545.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Just experimenting
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I really like it 🥰
<valorie> love it!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Looks good!
#kubuntu-council 2019-09-29
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x426) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vGjvdgIU/file_18555.jpg Size for twitter
<valorie> simple and sweet, @rikmills
